# Revive Mattress



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2009)

Our current mattress is getting worn out so we are looking at a new mattress for home. Since we love the Marriott revive bedding we have been looking at the Marriott mattress.

With a little research I discovered that Jamison makes their mattresses. Does Jamison sell the same mattresses that they make for Marriott through their other distribution channels?

Of course buying through Marriott carries the extra price they attach to it because it is Marriott, do they ever offer promotions or discounts? The last booklet we picked up at a hotel had a price tag of ~$1400 for a king mattress.

Does anyone currently own one? Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## m61376 (Mar 6, 2009)

You should check with the Marriott resale bedding division as to what mattress it is that you really like. It seems that different resorts have different bedding. I had actually looked into it a couple of years ago, but didn't like the fact that they used polyurethane rather than natural latex foam. The spring and foam composition is different at different locales, but they can tell you which model it is if you tell them where you like their beds.

And, yes, they are Jamison mattresses. I believe their distribution is only in the Midwest (don't remember exactly- I know they weren't available on the East coast). One of the reason the beds are so comfy in the hotels is that mattresses are changed much more frequently that at home. They tend to buy lower end mattresses but change them frequently (at least that's what I was told when researching the Marriott and the W Heavenly beds).

Mattresses have gotten almost obscenely expensive. $1400 for a king sized is very inexpensive by today's standards.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 6, 2009)

I know we have brand loyalty here - but check out this thread on the "W" Bed.....and those old 40% off codes should still work!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83695&highlight=heavenly


----------



## kjd (Mar 6, 2009)

$1,400 is cheap.  I recently paid $2,000 for a Stearns and Foster king size.


----------



## ldanna (Mar 6, 2009)

Although a little out of this subject, I am having trouble with this link http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html . Any idea why?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2009)

ldanna said:


> Although a little out of this subject, I am having trouble with this link http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html . Any idea why?



I don't seem to be having any problems. Anyone else?


----------



## Detailor (Mar 8, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't seem to be having any problems. Anyone else?



The link works for me.

Dick Taylor


----------



## ldanna (Mar 8, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't seem to be having any problems. Anyone else?



For some special reson, Tripod.com blocks this page for foreigns (probably US IP are allowed only). You have to use a site to bypass this block. After that, it really works fine.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 8, 2009)

My advice is that the Revive bed 'feel' depends on getting the full package of sheets, pillowcases, down blanket, down sheet, pillows, featherbed, etc.  The Revive beds are a way better than the old 4" Jamieson foam crap of the past - Westin's Heavenly Bed forced them into changes and I think they did it right.  However, most timeshares don't have the full package on it ... I'm in one now that doesn't have the down sheet - and is nowhere near as 'soft' as the JW I recently stayed in ... which makes me think they didn't change the mattress at the TS and just went for the 'look' instead.  Go stay at a JW for a night and see if it is really what you want -- I love it, but it may be too soft for others.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> My advice is that the Revive bed 'feel' depends on getting the full package of sheets, pillowcases, down blanket, down sheet, pillows, featherbed, etc.  The Revive beds are a way better than the old 4" Jamieson foam crap of the past - Westin's Heavenly Bed forced them into changes and I think they did it right.  However, most timeshares don't have the full package on it ... I'm in one now that doesn't have the down sheet - and is nowhere near as 'soft' as the JW I recently stayed in ... which makes me think they didn't change the mattress at the TS and just went for the 'look' instead.  Go stay at a JW for a night and see if it is really what you want -- I love it, but it may be too soft for others.
> 
> Brian



We will be staying in the JW Washington DC in April. We will be waiting until after then to make a decision.


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 9, 2009)

We went through the same process back in December.  You might find my OP from maybe November-ish.

I went looking for the Marriott mattress and found that Jamison does make it and a Jamison dealer should have the same on the floor for you to sample.   Research will tell you that the Marriott mattress is a simple inexpensive foam mattress and NOT a long-lasting long-wear mattress.  It is made for a limited number of "sleeps" and is therefore turned-over often and needs to be... well... cheap.

The Revive is an all-inclusive set of comforter, sheets, mattress cover, pillow, etc. that makes the sleep much better than the mattress really provides.  You can get the bedding separate from the mattress.  

But never fear, Jamison makes a very good mattress called the Choice of Comfort Talalay Latex mattress.  You will want to research this as well (latex vs memory foam vs inner-spring).   It was about $2,300 (mattress, boxspring, delivery, and set-up) back in December.   IMO, Talalay latex is the way to go and the Jamison is one of the best sold on the market. 

http://www.jamisonbedding.com/latex.php


----------

